# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  دعاوي العجايز

## طالب من طلابك

دعاوي العجايز الطيبة والعصبية ( مضحكة ) 

-------------------------------------------------------
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اليوم جايبه لكم دعاوي العجايز و الشيبان الطيبة و العصبية

وان شاء الله تعجبكم

الـــــــدعــــــــاوي الـــشـــيـــنـــة :


اقـعــد................ قـعــد رســـك وانـطـفـى حـســك 

قــوم......... قــم قــم الله عـصـبـك وطـاحــت ركـبــك 

نـــــام .......... نــامـــت عــلــيــك طـــوفـــه 

روح.......... راحـــــــــــت روحــــــــــــك 

تــــعـــــال ........تـــعـــتـــو ابـــــــــك 

اتـــغــــده............ عـــســــاك الــغـــدغـــده 

اتـعـشـه........اتـعـشـيـت مـــــــن اســــلــــوم 

يالله صــــــل.......... انـصــلــخــت جـبــهــتــك 

جــــيــــت...... جــبـــجـــب الله بــطـــنـــك 

ســلـــم ......... عـــســـاك مــــــا تــســلــم 

افـتـح......... انفـتـحـت ضـلـوعـك 

لا تــــحــــب..... حــبـــتـــك الــــقـــــراده 

اكــــــــل ...... اكـــلـــتـــك الـــحـــوتـــه 

سـلــم عـلــى خــالــك ........تخـلـخـلـت وردانــــك 

ســلــم عــلــى عــمــك ........عــمــت عـيـنــك 

وذا قلت يبا وهو معصب.. وحطبه تضربك على الرقبه 

صــدق انـهـا دعــاوي لـكـن حـلـوه مــن عجـايـز قـبـل 


الـــــــدعــــــــاوي الـــــحـــــلـــــوة : 

روح يـاولـيــدي عــســى عـيـنــي مــــا تـبكيك

الله يوقف لـك اولاد الحـلال ويطـرح لـك فـي كـل خطـوة سلامـة 

الشمـس نـارت واستـنـارت يــا ضــوا عيـنـي 

تعـال اســم الله علـيـك مـحـروس بعـيـن الـلـي مــا تـنـام 


تعالـي يــا بنـتـي الله يسـعـدك , عسـانـي ازفــك عــروس

----------


## noor al zahra

_ههههههههههه_

_حلوين_

_الله يخلي جداتنا يارب_

----------


## عنيده

_اكثرهم جدتي تقووولهم_ 

_الله يخليها يارب .._ 

_و حشتني .._ 

_الله يخليهم يا رب .._ 

_و الله يعطيك العافيه اخووي .._ 

_تحياتي_

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*صحيح يضحكوا بس حلوين*
*يسلموااا*
*تحياتي*

----------


## حلاالكون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي لاتعليق عليهم
يسلمووووووووو :)

----------


## حور الجنه

هههههههه يسلموووووووووو

----------


## أموله

ههههههههههههـًٍِ 

حلوينًٍَِ مرهًٍَِ يسلموًٍَِ

----------


## ملاك الموت

هههههههههه
يسلموا

----------


## مقصدي علوي

هههههههههههههههههه
الله لايخلين الدعوات الحلوه
يسلموووووو
تشكرتي على تقديمك الرائع
سلمت الانامل على التقديم
تقبلي مروري
دمتى بود

----------


## شواطئ شوق

عودتكم بالله والنبي ولو ازعل عبد النبي

----------


## Smile Heart

هههههههه 

امي الكبيره ماتقول كدا 

دعواتها المفضله 

غربال غربلش او نتفش 

و

معودين بالله بس

دعاويها حليوه زيها  :bigsmile:

----------


## eman.7

ههههههههههههههه والله حليويين العيايز


تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

ههههههههههه  حلوين وممتعين في نفس الوقت 


يسلموا

----------


## سفر العاشقين

ههههههههههههههههه 

روح راحت روحك دائما على لسان ستي 

خخخخخخخ

يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*هههههههههههههه* 
*روح راحت روحك <~~تعجبني هع*
*تسلم أخوي* 
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوهـ البطه*

----------


## المميزة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بعضهم جدتي تقولهم وبعضهم اول مرة اسمعهم 
بس من جد يضحكوو
يعطيك العافية

----------


## جنى الورود

تشكر على الموضوع 
تحياتي لك

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الله يجننوا كلماتهم صحيح حلوين* 
*الله يرحم جدتي وأمي برحمته* 
*تشكر على الطرح الرائع*

----------


## مضراوي

هههههه ..

حلويين ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ع الطرح الحلو ..

تحياتي .

----------


## رنيم الحب

*ماشـــآآء الله عليهم العجآآيز* 
*دمهم خفيف .. ودعآويهم حليوة وظريفة* 
*الله يخليهم ويحفظهم*

*يسلموو أخووي*
*على الطرح الرآآئع* 
*ولاحرمنا الله منك ..*
*موفق لكل خير ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههه روعه 
يسلمو خيو ع الطرح 
تحياتيـ ..~~

----------


## سويت ليدي

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووو على الموضوع الحلوووو

----------


## التعيس

*هههههههههههههههه*
*الله يحفظهم دعواتهم في الصميم بس مو من القلب*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------

